# CRC failed..file corrupt!!!!



## thegame_rulez (Mar 14, 2005)

hi ppl,
i recently downloaded an application..and it gives me the following error:-
CRC failed - file corrupt when i  try to unrar it..but the place from where i downloaded says that it works fine..
can someone pls rectify this problem???


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 14, 2005)

usually this can be fixed if you use winrar. I am guessing this is the case if you have downloaded a multi-part archive. See which part is failing the crc check and using winrar fix the archive and then try to extract it. If that doesnt work you will need to download just that part file again.


----------



## Yoda (Mar 14, 2005)

Winrar 3.42 has its own "Repair" tools. try to repair the .rar file using that.

u can find the icon below the menu in the icons pane. if its not there you have to configure so that the "Repair" icon appears on the pane.

it may or may nor repair. or use "office recovery 2005" software.

usually if its corrupt its very less % u can get the full file.

try downloading the file again


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

One small note though, opening files that were created in a newer version of WinRAR with either a pretty old version or with another older application that supports RARs also gives this error. Check that also out, just in case.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 14, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> One small note though, opening files that were created in a newer version of WinRAR with either a pretty old version or with another older application that supports RARs also gives this error. Check that also out, just in case.


u mean i shd try it out with both an earlier as well as a newer version?
i am using winrar 3.42 and i tried repairing it and it said could not repair file..and the thing is that i get that error for all the files..now i dont think all fiels can go corrupt..because according to where i got it from..it seems to work fine for most of them..


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 14, 2005)

well i guess theres som prob wit ur download....coz crc clearly indicates corrupt file error......u must check ur file again n not the rar version....though i recon u keep ur softwares updated coz ur rar version is quite old....
cheers


----------

